# Local Methyltrienolone or oral MTR



## Millslane (Oct 6, 2019)

I hope this is the right place to post this if not please delete. I'm looking for for MTR preferably tabs but injectable will work as well. If anybody has any suggestions I would really appreciate it?

Sent from my LM-V405 using Tapatalk


----------



## CompoundLifts31 (Oct 6, 2019)

Millslane said:


> I hope this is the right place to post this if not please delete. I'm looking for for MTR preferably tabs but injectable will work as well. If anybody has any suggestions I would really appreciate it?
> 
> Sent from my LM-V405 using Tapatalk


I know someone and it's "local".
I'll PM you.

Sent from my moto g(6) play using Tapatalk


----------



## REHH (Oct 7, 2019)

CompoundLifts31 said:


> I know someone and it's "local".
> I'll PM you.
> 
> Sent from my moto g(6) play using Tapatalk




Send me pm too

Thanks


----------



## domestic-supply (Oct 7, 2019)

We had Alpha Pharma Tren tabs in stock for quite a long time. Alpha Pharma stopped making them.


----------



## Millslane (Oct 7, 2019)

domestic-supply said:


> We had Alpha Pharma Tren tabs in stock for quite a long time. Alpha Pharma stopped making them.


Thanks brother I actually checked your website last night looking for love I didn't know I'll Pharma stop making them though..

Sent from my LM-V405 using Tapatalk


----------



## domestic-supply (Oct 9, 2019)

Yes thats what AP owner told me when I spoke to him regarding methyl tren
It doesnt sell well. 


Millslane said:


> Thanks brother I actually checked your website last night looking for love I didn't know I'll Pharma stop making them though..
> 
> Sent from my LM-V405 using Tapatalk


----------



## Millslane (Oct 9, 2019)

domestic-supply said:


> Yes thats what AP owner told me when I spoke to him regarding methyl tren
> It doesnt sell well.


That's interesting. I appreciate you commenting and getting back to me about. That is good information to know..

Sent from my LM-V405 using Tapatalk


----------



## CompoundLifts31 (Oct 9, 2019)

Millslane said:


> That's interesting. I appreciate you commenting and getting back to me about. That is good information to know..
> 
> Sent from my LM-V405 using Tapatalk


Given any thought to Halo? Are you looking for straight power?!?

Sent from my moto g(6) play using Tapatalk


----------



## Millslane (Oct 9, 2019)

CompoundLifts31 said:


> Given any thought to Halo? Are you looking for straight power?!?
> 
> Sent from my moto g(6) play using Tapatalk


No not at all. I took some time off lifting and dieting, and just got back into the swing of things about a month ago so I was looking to put some weight on rather quickly.lol. I just had never tried MTR before and was figuring out would give it a try, but since it's so hard to find I'm thinking the best option would be Dbol or superdrol I think to put  weight on the fastest. Correct me if I'm wrong I didn't say Adrol  because I believe that aromatises into estrogen or do I have it backwards and Dbol aromatises? I know superdrol doesn't but I'm a little different than most people because I'm so lean I like a little water weight. Definitely open to any recommendations though...

Sent from my LM-V405 using Tapatalk


----------



## CompoundLifts31 (Oct 9, 2019)

Millslane said:


> No not at all. I took some time off lifting and dieting, and just got back into the swing of things about a month ago so I was looking to put some weight on rather quickly.lol. I just had never tried MTR before and was figuring out would give it a try, but since it's so hard to find I'm thinking the best option would be Dbol or superdrol I think to put  weight on the fastest. Correct me if I'm wrong I didn't say Adrol  because I believe that aromatises into estrogen or do I have it backwards and Dbol aromatises? I know superdrol doesn't but I'm a little different than most people because I'm so lean I like a little water weight. Definitely open to any recommendations though...
> 
> Sent from my LM-V405 using Tapatalk


SD
Go SD for quick weight

On paper, it's not supposed to aromatize. I'd still be very careful and have an AI on hand.

Sent from my moto g(6) play using Tapatalk


----------



## madhat19 (Dec 20, 2019)

Can you pm me too


----------

